# My dog loves me



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was about 15 degrees out. Had some work to do on a trailer. Cover-alls on I get at it. Made the dog stay in . Come in and toss cover-all on the floor. Come back in the room he is sleeping on them. Yes my Dog loves me. Cup of coffee then back at it, I will let him come out this time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am considering getting another dog. I miss my old one. Best dog I ever had.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Smitty901

How 'bout a picture of that big ol' Blue Dog of yours!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I am considering getting another dog. I miss my old one. Best dog I ever had.


Life's journey is much sweeter when travelled with a dog.
Here's my three.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Having had to put down my 3 best buddies I'm over it. Way to hard to emotionally to go through that again. Still love dogs and enjoy playing with the neighborhood crew. Just can't get that attached again.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Having had to put down my 3 best buddies I'm over it. Way to hard to emotionally to go through that again. Still love dogs and enjoy playing with the neighborhood crew. Just can't get that attached again.


I hear ya. Been there, and hard.
Eventually I realized I'm a better person with a dog in my life.
I'm glad you still have some in yours. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Smitty901
> 
> How 'bout a picture of that big ol' Blue Dog of yours!!


He sat up for a picture.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't judge the Unicorn.























Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Life's journey is much sweeter when travelled with a dog.
> Here's my three.
> 
> View attachment 102301


Yeah, I had to put Cassy down a few years back, She was my loyal companion for 15 years. I have had a lot on my plate here lately so having the time to train and be fair to the dog is a concern, but we shall see how it goes the next couple of months.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Missy & Rocky by Daughter C

Missy has recently written an epic novel. Rocky likes British detective stories. We wish you & yours a very Happy New Year!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

These are my hooligans. Thor on the left and Shasta on the right. I've noticed that lately I've started to display the symptoms of puppy fever. The only thing holding me back is that I'd need a bigger car.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> These are my hooligans. Thor on the left and Shasta on the right. I've noticed that lately I've started to display the symptoms of puppy fever. The only thing holding me back is that I'd need a bigger car.
> 
> View attachment 102307


Good looking pair of trouble makers. Long hair can be an issue here with the heat. Do they shed a lot? Cassy had a lot of hair and shed tremendously plus she suffered in the summer with the heat.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> .... Cassy had a lot of hair and shed tremendously plus she suffered in the summer with the heat.
> 
> View attachment 102309


What a gorgeous girl!
Short-hairs suffer less... but maybe you could move north with your next pup! :vs_wave:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> Good looking pair of trouble makers. Long hair can be an issue here with the heat. Do they shed a lot? Cassy had a lot of hair and shed tremendously plus she suffered in the summer with the heat.
> 
> View attachment 102309


To say they shed a lot would be a gross understatement. We have dog hair, literally, everywhere. Even in the refrigerator! The heat doesn't seem to bother them too much. Western Washington, as you may know, has mild summers, but they're just as happy to be at our place in eastern Washington in the summer. That may be because they like to go swimming in the lake.

Your girl Cassy looks like she was super sweet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> What a gorgeous girl!
> Short-hairs suffer less... but maybe you could move north with your next pup! :vs_wave:


Thanks MG. She was a keeper all the way. I always knew what was happening with her around. My constant companion. I couldn't go to the bathroom without her getting up and following me. I would pick up my keys and she would be out at the truck waiting on me, she couldn't always go but she sure as hell tried.

North may be the plan. My wife would move tomorrow if I said lets go. Hell she might do it without me. She hates the heat, the city with all the crime, people, traffic, and noise. She is a country girl at heart.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Life's journey is much sweeter when travelled with a dog.
> Here's my three.
> 
> View attachment 102301





Smitty901 said:


> He sat up for a picture.





Annie said:


> Don't judge the Unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marica said:


> View attachment 102305
> 
> 
> Missy & Rocky by Daughter C
> ...


Everyone of those dogs would be welcome at Slippy Lodge!

(Well, still thinking about the one with the Unicorn thingie...lain


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Life's journey is much sweeter when travelled with a dog.
> Here's my three.
> 
> View attachment 102301





Smitty901 said:


> He sat up for a picture.





Annie said:


> Don't judge the Unicorn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





paulag1955 said:


> These are my hooligans. Thor on the left and Shasta on the right. I've noticed that lately I've started to display the symptoms of puppy fever. The only thing holding me back is that I'd need a bigger car.
> 
> View attachment 102307


Welcome too at Slippy Lodge!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fixed it for you Smitty! Definetly welcome at Slippy Lodge! Love them dogs!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Red Dog as a pup!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> My Red Dog as a pup!
> 
> View attachment 102313


How cute is that!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Everyone, your dogs are all lovely.

As for dogs...humans don't deserve them. They are as close as we'll ever get on earth to God's unconditional love.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Thanks MG. She was a keeper all the way. I always knew what was happening with her around. My constant companion. I couldn't go to the bathroom without her getting up and following me. I would pick up my keys and she would be out at the truck waiting on me, she couldn't always go but she sure as hell tried.
> 
> North may be the plan. My wife would move tomorrow if I said lets go. Hell she might do it without me. She hates the heat, the city with all the crime, people, traffic, and noise. She is a country girl at heart.


If you two ever get serious about that, let me know. Life is too short to live in a miserable place...especially without a dog.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

I lost Charlie, my faithful service dog, unexpectedly a couple of months back. I still have our Boxer, Ginger, but she’s not service trained. 
Ginger has become much more attached since I lost Charlie. There is something about the unconditional love of a Canine that makes life much better. The science behind the release of certain chemicals, secondary to interaction with canines, is huge. There are so many reasons that dogs are Man’s best friend that it is hard to count them all. 
After the 5 years with Charlie, I had made many strides back towards normalcy. I had been able to do things that I missed. Now, I still try to go forward, but some things I just cannot muster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I could not imagine this home with out a dog or two. Should you ever visit my home. You children, your Dog's ,cats,other pets and firearms are welcome.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You've all heard that Border Collies are "Smarter than a 5th Grader"? Well, our Millie was smarter than a WHOLE GENERATION OF MILLENNIALS! :vs_closedeyes:

She decided she was too smart for this world and left us a few years ago, she's either doing Statistical Quantitative Differential Calculus 3 in Heaven or Chasing Tennis Balls! :vs_clap:









(In this picture she was working on a Geometry Theorem...):vs_laugh:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife and I have been fostering Golden Retreivers since 2014, plus we had our own little guy. Because my wife was a nurse and I was a paramedic, we usually get the ones in need of medical care. After the 23rd foster was given 6-8 months to live due to cancer, we adopted him. Figured now one would adopt him. We lost him at 8 months and our little guy back in Oct 2019. All but 3 Goldies were great dogs. 3 had to be put down, including the one with cancer, plus another with canceer and one with distemper, diagnosed about a week after we took him in. Had few that we almost kept, but then we couldn't foster any additional. Losing the last one really hurt and with our little guy having severe arthritis, we haven't fostered any more since mid 2018. Looks like we will start again in February when all the visiting friends and relatives are done for the year. Had a lot of them just just stole your heart. The last one isn't in the family photo.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paraquack said:


> My wife and I have been fostering Golden Retreivers since 2014, plus we had our own little guy. Because my wife was a nurse and I was a paramedic, we usually get the ones in need of medical care. After the 23rd foster was given 6-8 months to live due to cancer, we adopted him. Figured now one would adopt him. We lost him at 8 months and our little guy back in Oct 2019. All but 3 Goldies were great dogs. 3 had to be put down, including the one with cancer, plus another with canceer and one with distemper, diagnosed about a week after we took him in. Had few that we almost kept, but then we couldn't foster any additional. Losing the last one really hurt and with our little guy having severe arthritis, we haven't fostered any more since mid 2018. Looks like we will start again in February when all the visiting friends and relatives are done for the year. Had a lot of them just just stole your heart. The last one isn't in the family photo.
> 
> View attachment 102317


Your place in Heaven is so secured.
You two are wonderful, thank you for what you do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> My wife and I have been fostering Golden Retreivers since 2014, plus we had our own little guy. Because my wife was a nurse and I was a paramedic, we usually get the ones in need of medical care. After the 23rd foster was given 6-8 months to live due to cancer, we adopted him. Figured now one would adopt him. We lost him at 8 months and our little guy back in Oct 2019. All but 3 Goldies were great dogs. 3 had to be put down, including the one with cancer, plus another with canceer and one with distemper, diagnosed about a week after we took him in. Had few that we almost kept, but then we couldn't foster any additional. Losing the last one really hurt and with our little guy having severe arthritis, we haven't fostered any more since mid 2018. Looks like we will start again in February when all the visiting friends and relatives are done for the year. Had a lot of them just just stole your heart. The last one isn't in the family photo.
> 
> View attachment 102317


Forget how awesome those dogs are, how about how awesome @paraquack and his wife are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> You've all heard that Border Collies are "Smarter than a 5th Grader"? Well, our Millie was smarter than a WHOLE GENERATION OF MILLENNIALS! :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> She decided she was too smart for this world and left us a few years ago, she's either doing Statistical Quantitative Differential Calculus 3 in Heaven or Chasing Tennis Balls! :vs_clap:
> 
> ...


I occasionally think I want a border collie, then remember that I'm too lazy. As it is, the German Shepherds are going to kill me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I occasionally think I want a border collie, then remember that I'm too lazy. As it is, the German Shepherds are going to kill me.


Our Border Collie was one of the best memories that we have as a family. But she was not easy!

Our sons were young teens and pre-teens, filled with energy when we got her and I was working out of our home and had time to train her. I was also still running or walking distances for exercise as well as doing other things that the dog could accompany me. Having a large lot or land is a must as well. Or sheep

I am often asked about Border Collies and I tell most people NOT to get a Border Collie unless you are ready to invest a lot of time and energy into the dog. Otherwise, it will not end well. If I ever hear of a young millennial getting a Border Collie while they live in a small apartment and go to school or work 8 or so hours a day, I will personally hunt them down and pop them on the head, take the dog and find a suitable owner.

By the way, Millie's nickname was "Crazy Dog"...:tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Our Border Collie was one of the best memories that we have as a family. But she was not easy!
> 
> Our sons were young teens and pre-teens, filled with energy when we got her and I was working out of our home and had time to train her. I was also still running or walking distances for exercise as well as doing other things that the dog could accompany me. Having a large lot or land is a must as well. Or sheep
> 
> ...


Having German Shepherds isn't easy either. When Shasta was a puppy, in the worst of her puppy biting stage, she used to make me cry because I couldn't get her to stop biting at my feet, ankles and pants. It was awful. Then one day, it just switched off. I wouldn't trade her for anything now. "Don't get one" is good advice for all the working breeds if a person doesn't have time to devote to them or a job for them to do.

Thor's nickname is "You Little Shit." Pretty sure he thought that was his real name for months.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Fixed it for you Smitty! Definetly welcome at Slippy Lodge! Love them dogs!
> View attachment 102311


So does the dog pull lookout duty with the rifle while he's out working on the trailer? Good dog!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have had dogs for about 50 years now.
30 years ago, I married a "dog woman" who had two when we got hitched.

Since then we have rescued dogs from the pound (two on the very day they were to be put down), from the side of the road (we call 'em Ditch Dogs), and sadly, when evil people dump their dogs out here in the country.

We have had as many as 8 at one time, right now we have 4. A Black Lab, a Chocolate Lab, a black long haired mix of undetermined type, and a Border Collie/hound mix.

My wife had done some volunteer work at our county animal shelter which included interaction with the very large, nearby, Jacksonville animal pound. One day she got a call from one of the ladies down there who was desperate. She was frantic about this one who was to be euthanized that very day. Could we help? Would we at least look at the dog?
She brought the dog, in her own car, to meet us at Tractor Supply.
This dog, a female Border Collie/hound mix, had been deemed "unadoptable" because of her personality.
Of course, she went home with us. Poor girl had been abused and was traumatized, most likely by a man because she was deathly afraid of me.
It took about 6 months of patient work on my part before she would allow me to just touch her. Now, 5 years later, she is daddy's dog. She gets so excited when I come home she actually sings. I have had dogs glad to see me before, but NOTHING like this.

And like @Slippy, this dog is crazy, too.
I do not know what the "other" mix in her is, but she has an unstoppable prey drive. Once she gets in her zone she becomes too focused on killing to even hear me, let alone stop.
Armadillos, fox, rabbits, feral cats - ANY animal that does not belong on her territory is killed. Sad, in a way, but that's the way she's programmed.

No pictures here, simply because I'm too computer illiterate to do it, but those who are my Face Book friends can see them in my photos there. Along with our rescue horses.

ADOPT, DON'T SHOP!!! DOGS ARE DYING FOR A SECOND CHANCE!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> So does the dog pull lookout duty with the rifle while he's out working on the trailer? Good dog!


 In a way he is the early warning system. His action will let you know it it time to say hello or grab the firearm. Sir Pretzel stick as his birth cert says was the name my grandson gave him. He is an Australian Cattle dog. Larger than the ones you commonly hear called blue healers. He weights in at a fit 70 lbs. They tend to bond to one person but will love the entire house .
They are by nature a helper to people but if need be they can be dangerous to the wrong person. They seems to know when to just bark and be a warning system and when to eat.
The he is comfortable around firearm. He is not a city Dog. He needs room, freedom and a place to mark out as his own and he will protect it. They are not for everyone. My last one was a Sheltie Healer and Australian cattle dog mix he was a sweet friend to have around and worked right up to the last day of his 17 year life.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have 4 right at the moment. These two idiots came from our fence builder last fall.









They are Kelpie and Great Pyrenees and they definitely have the cattle sense of the Kelpie. The only problem is, I am afraid they are running all the weight off our steer chasing him around all day!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I define unconditional love the following way:

Open the trunks of two separate cars. Put your dog in one and your wife in the other, Close the trunks and walk away for a few hours, When you return open both trunks and see who is happy to see you< The one that is happy is expressing unconditional love,


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> She gets so excited when I come home she actually sings. I have had dogs glad to see me before, but NOTHING like this.


Our boy Thor is like this with my husband. Every night when "Daddy" comes home from work, it's like he's just come home from a one year deployment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Inor

WHEN Mrs S and I finally come to visit, you better check Mrs S's side of the truck, I just showed her the pics of the "two idiots" and she squealed something unintelligable and sounded like a gaggle of 7th grade happy girls, so I suspect she would attempt to dog-nap those two dogs in a heartbeat! :vs_smile:



Inor said:


> We have 4 right at the moment. These two idiots came from our fence builder last fall.
> 
> View attachment 102319
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My shep mix doesn't play with strangers. He's mostly all bark but will go straight for the groin if he feels the stranger's a threat. All the while the little guy's will be just like, "meh, time for a nap."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cleo...7 years young.

My 3rd dog. I got her from the SPCA when she was 4 months old. Constant companion. Would rather be in the backseat of the pickup than any where else in the world.
Smart as they come but just as stubborn.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @Inor
> 
> WHEN Mrs S and I finally come to visit, you better check Mrs S's side of the truck, I just showed her the pics of the "two idiots" and she squealed something unintelligable and sounded like a gaggle of 7th grade happy girls, so I suspect she would attempt to dog-nap those two dogs in a heartbeat! :vs_smile:


If they run our steer down to 500 pounds, I will help her load them!


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Had a lot of them just just stole your heart. The last one isn't in the family photo.
> 
> View attachment 102317


That was Charlie! He survived nearly freezing to death in Kansas City, after being abandoned. He lost his tail to the frostbite, only had a nub. He was one happy, carefree, loving, goofy, good boy!
He was also a ladies man, they all had to hug him, rub him and spoil him. 
Goldens are amazing critters!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I had a dream last night that I adopted 4 more dachshunds. Isn't that odd? Then in the dream I was thinking, "Oh no, what have I done?!" I woke up relieved it was only a dream. I dunno, but maybe it was because of this thread that got me thinking about such things.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I went several years without a dog, after all the kids moved out too.
Then second daughter moved back in after her divorce and had a black lab.
I got hooked again. After they moved out it was too quiet.
Now this rascal is my constant shadow for the past 3 years.
.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 23, 2020)

Absolutely love the cattle dogs! Heres my puppy. 6 year old puppy! Best dog I've ever owned! Her she is with her bug out bag, hiking in Arizona!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Rugged animals, no way my rat terrier would keep up. Just got back from visiting in Maricopa. My puppy (15 years old) loved to take walks in the morning. No snow and cold.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Daughter and her golden.

Her name is Paisley 18 months old.

This picture was taken two days ago.

I should add that she really is asleep.









Our other golden as a pup. Ashley


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG!! They love us so much!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It was about 15 degrees out. Had some work to do on a trailer. Cover-alls on I get at it. Made the dog stay in . Come in and toss cover-all on the floor. Come back in the room he is sleeping on them. Yes my Dog loves me. Cup of coffee then back at it, I will let him come out this time.


Dogs also eat crap and roll around in anything stinky. Your dog may love you, but they love smells and stink as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ivy said:


> Absolutely love the cattle dogs! Heres my puppy. 6 year old puppy! Best dog I've ever owned! Her she is with her bug out bag, hiking in Arizona!


My dog is half cattle dog and half chow. Quite the nipper if you do not move fast enough. He is a Oklahoma human society transplant. Apparently not enough southern folks care to take care of dogs and then send them north for adoption.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pic of my dog “Easy”


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> My dog is half cattle dog and half chow. Quite the nipper if you do not move fast enough. He is a Oklahoma human society transplant. Apparently not enough southern folks care to take care of dogs and then send them north for adoption.


He has a great bed. But every night sleeps on the carpet next to my side of the bed. Some times I will open my eyes and he will just be sitting there staring at me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> He has a great bed. But every night sleeps on the carpet next to my side of the bed. Some times I will open my eyes and he will just be sitting there staring at me.


Dogs are more loyal than any person can ever be. Gotta love them for that alone.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok. My boys. Harley, the large red tick is about 85lbs. Woody, all brown mutt is about 30lbs and chomper, the white shitzu is about 10lbs. Guess who rules the pack.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chomper, of course.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Love dogs waaaaaay more than I even like most folks.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Dogs sure have that pleading eyes thing down pat don't they!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cattle Dogs grow up!

















No cattle to herd but she'll chase down a 4 Wheeler going 27 miles per hour!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Handsome looking gal. After my current pooch passes I think I might go with one a little more robust. Not looking towards his demise in the least. Have a Rat Terrier now.


----------

